

All You Need to Know About DuckDuckGo – A New Search Engine Competing Google - dennisandrews
http://www.regalix.com/by_regalix/insights/blogs/all-you-need-to-know-about-duckduckgo/

======
dozzie
Hard to call it "new", as it was launched five years ago.

